# how set someone up for a throw



## sonsage (Sep 14, 2007)

Having just started sparring / randori, I noticed throwing someone is a lot harder than just having someone let you throw them. 

I noticed two possible methods in trying to set someone up for a throw. One is to pull, yank, or jolt your opponent into being off balance and then try to go in for the throw.

Another is to smoothly and nontelegraphically with good timing enter into the throw unexpectingly.

Got any tips?


----------



## MarkBarlow (Sep 14, 2007)

First and foremost, relax.  While most never get past the pull/push/jerk/shove stage, when you relax and move with your opponent there will be plenty of opportunities to throw.  Don't anticipate & don't have a throw in mind, just take what's given and go with the flow.


----------



## kosho (Sep 14, 2007)

Hello,
          To have a throw happen there are some key things that need to come into play.

1st. Balance needs to be taken. this happens every time someone moves. balance is shifted from one leg to the other. So a natural fold happens. 
a fold is a crease in the body. when you start to understand balance from inbalance throws start to come to you. NOW a throw in its smallest form is just shifting ones body. the person does not need to go flying in the air for a throw to happen. The more advance thows this may happen. making sure you are rooted is a large thing for a throw. and understanding the body and how it moves with natural movement is a big thing in throwuing someone. I tell my students to study people when shopping at the mall, or where ever you maybe. look for the shifting of balance and say to your self there was a window for a throw. Never force it when working it. a throw is never a hard physical act. it should be just like walking. 
sensitivity training helps a ton with throwing. you feel the person move when you are touching them not grabbing them there is a difference.
you can feel the persons body move. a good drill for this is put you hand on the persons shoulder and close you eyes. have them slowly move and you tell them what there moveing. the more you practice this the better you will be able to feel the balance and inbalance so the throws will come  to you as you feel them not force them. 

there is a lot more I can say on this topic. but this should help for now. good luck

 kosho


----------



## mariaclara (Sep 15, 2007)

review Kuzushi. Tai sabaki  Grips or ask your instructor about it.

AFAI know these are  the basics for setting up uke.

synchronize with your tokui waza. 

meaning if you love seoinage, your attack pattern should be kuzushi/tai sabaki uke towards his front.

if you like osoto gari, your attack pattern should be kuzushi/tai sabaki uke towards his back
and so on.

Do thousands of static/moving uchi komi. do it until all your body muscles involved, memorize the movements. Until you reach a stage, you can do your tokui waza without thinking.


----------

